# Penn Slammer 560



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

Two questions.

I have an opportunity to by me a NIB Penn Slammer 560 at $90 (+tax) per reel. The box is marked "Made IN China". I see they list for $149 at most retail web sites, but I am not sure these are the ones made in china. Lowest price I see on ebay is $129 +shipping. I know some folks on this board speak highly of the Penn Slammer, but I am not sure if thy are talking about the 560 model. or if there is a 560 model made in the USA.

So, the first question is is this a good reel and is this a good deal? Would be using for table fare; whiting, pomps, etc.

The second question is, If I picked up a couple extra do you think I could sell them in the market place for $100 plus shipping?


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I happen to own my share of Penn Slammers including the 560. I have to honestly say I have had no problem with them. I beat the crap out of them and they still work great. For $90 bucks I think you have a good deal. Good luck.:fishing:


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

TideJones said:


> Two questions.
> 
> I have an opportunity to by me a NIB Penn Slammer 560 at $90 (+tax) per reel. The box is marked "Made IN China". I see they list for $149 at most retail web sites, but I am not sure these are the ones made in china. Lowest price I see on ebay is $129 +shipping. I know some folks on this board speak highly of the Penn Slammer, but I am not sure if thy are talking about the 560 model. or if there is a 560 model made in the USA.


The Slammer 560's were made in the US, but were later moved to China for production. Generally, the 560's with the gold anodized aluminum handle are China while the 560's with the black handle are US. If the box is marked "Made in China", then it probably is unless they repacked it from a US made 560 from display (doubtful). US made 560's were stopped three or four years ago so many of the new ones are China made.




TideJones said:


> So, the first question is is this a good reel and is this a good deal? Would be using for table fare; whiting, pomps, etc?


From what I've heard, they are still decent reels and would certainly be more than a match for whiting and pomps. But then again, a $29 Wally-world special would probably be enough. 



TideJones said:


> The second question is, If I picked up a couple extra do you think I could sell them in the market place for $100 plus shipping?


Doubtful.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

The big question is. What is the difference other than the Handle color? :beer::fishing:


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Tide get it cause if you dont I WILL!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea, good reels. I use them offshore on grouer and stuff. Ive been using the 460's, the made in china one's. One big ass HT-100 drag washer under the hood. (Spool). I have caught big AJ's on them as well as grouper, blackfin tuna, and kings. THats not to say that mine wont last...but what does when you fish reels like I do? I use the 360's also, caught all my drum in the yacht on them with 20 pound test braid. Oh, and $90 bones is a great deal.


----------



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

Only had two left. I got both. Feels like a really nice reel and should handle most anything I can catch. I'll keep both. Thanks for the input.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

tidejones said:


> only had two left. I got both. Feels like a really nice reel and should handle most anything i can catch. I'll keep both. Thanks for the input.


 you lucky dawg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

